# I need a couple of acrylic 1.5" x1.5" x 6" handle blanks.



## Jim Smith (Jul 21, 2022)

Need a couple of handle blanks ASAP.  I prefer swirled colors but the same colors to make a matching Pizza cutter and server.  Anyone have two that they can ship out quickly?

Jim Smith
Lakeland, FL


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 21, 2022)

Project Turning Blanks
					

Larger Project Turning Blanks. Here you can find the larger blanks that you need for your turning projects. Blanks for Ice cream scoops, Pizza Cutter handles, and more!




					www.exoticblanks.com
				




About ten acrylic choices and a dozen or so alumilite.  If it accepts your order for two, we should have two in stock.

FWIW,
Ed


----------



## Joebobber (Jul 22, 2022)

I might have some inlace.  I'll check and let you know, but if you need it just for 2 handles would a 6"-8" piece work to get both?

I found this piece that is 12" long.  If you want a shorter piece I might have a few others.  My wife just gave me this n said its the only 1 12" long. Pm me if you're interested.


----------



## Jim Smith (Jul 22, 2022)

Joebobber said:


> I might have some inlace.  I'll check and let you know, but if you need it just for 2 handles would a 6"-8" piece work to get both?
> 
> I found this piece that is 12" long.  If you want a shorter piece I might have a few others.  My wife just gave me this n said its the only 1 12" long. Pm me if you're interested.


I'd like to thank everyone for the offers.  I found a couple of pieces that will work for the project I am working on.


----------

